# LGB Bernina Express Blue Beauty arrives for service on the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My New LGB 28435 Bernina Express 100th Anniversay Locomotive arrived today from Wher Germany in perfect condition.

YAY "DEUTSCHE POST"









It is a Gourgeous Locomotive!!! It comes equipped with Sound and DCC control, Directional Lighting, and motorized directional pantographs.

Everything worked perfectly right out of the box and it was smooth as silk on DC and DCC. I also liked the sound system. It was crisp and clear with very nice volume.
I will probably be installing Axel's visatone speaker for an extra ooomph to fidelity in the future, but it sounds very nice as is. I will make a video later on.

The sound includes motor, air fans and blowoff valves, pantograph sounds, main horn (very screechy piercing sound I might add) 
It also has 2 nice train announcements as well, complete with the 3 tone bell, one says "Bitte einsteigen, der Zug fahrt ab" in German which means "All aboard, please the train is departing"
The second is an in route message also in German "Das Team der Rhatischen Bahn heisst Sie herzlich willkommen und wunscht ihnen eine erlebnisreiche Fahrt und veil Vergnugen"
which means "The Team of the Rhatischen Bahn welcomes you on board and hopes you will have an exciting and enjoyable trip"
All very nicley done for a factory sound system.

Her are some pictures, notice how happy the Engineer is to be driving this Locomotive;


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

that is beautiful indeed-love the graphics of the loop


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very nice! 

Keith


----------

